# A sketch of Kahlua



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I found my old sketchpad, figured I'd draw the most important thing in my life.. what better inspiration.. =D


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

That's so good! She's beautiful!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

WOW! Very talented! Stick figures are about my limit when it comes to drawing..Haha


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

Coming along well.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Looks great! Really feels like shes looking at you, very lifelike.


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Wow what a great artist you are. That's very beautiful.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks guys. =) I used to draw a lot when I was younger, but don't get that 'creative inspiration' much. Now when I do its just focused on photography/edited.. but its def nice to go back to the pencil and paper again!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Awesome! Very talented!
Thanks for drawing Skylar for me!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

AC/DC Fan said:


> Thanks for drawing Skylar for me!


LMAO! No problem!! :sign5:


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Very nice! You are very talented


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Super!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

very nice!!!


----------



## Gazbaz77 (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice draw indeed.


----------

